# Bontrager Node 1/2 Digital



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

Anyone have one? I like the programmed interval function; the ANT+ power is a nice bonus. Does it just show the raw fluctuating data from the device, or does it do some normalization?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a Node 2, but am currently without my bike, so I can't tell ya what I think of it. As soon as I get my bike back, I'll post a review.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope these are good. I hate my Trek 9i. So I'm going to replace it next year with a Node or Cateye Strada. Digital is the way to go.


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

I just got word back from Bontrager that it just displays the raw data from the power meter; no averaging or normalization.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fsgray said:


> Anyone have one? I like the programmed interval function; the ANT+ power is a nice bonus. Does it just show the raw fluctuating data from the device, or does it do some normalization?


I have Node 2 and like it a lot. I am not sure what you mean by normalization, but I suspect the answer is no just raw fluctuating data (I am not using power meter, just speed, cadence, heart rate etc.).


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

How's the interval function working for you? That's the big selling point for me; looks slick.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fsgray said:


> How's the interval function working for you? That's the big selling point for me; looks slick.


it's not bad, pretty useful actually - but takes some getting used to. The interval numbers are on the small side. Luckily, they provide a bar readout moving across the box to show your progress. I find the bar more useful than the time readout. The box is divided into two parts - one for interval and one for rest. But they are not equal - interval part is larger (as perhaps it should be) - so it takes getting used to to know where the dividing tickmark is.
In any case, it took me a few intervals to figure out how to use it effectively.

You can see what I am talking about by looking through the manual:
http://media.bontrager.com/owners_manuals/computers/Bontrager_Node_EN.pdf


----------

